
Iridium will become a paid extension - justaj
https://github.com/ParticleCore/Iridium/releases/tag/0.2.5
======
westoque
> This was the result of users reporting the extension as not working, users
> that have low tolerance for bugs and can't wait for them to get fixed.

I always wanted to convert one of my chrome extensions that has close to 100k
active users to paid.[0] If we do the Math, if we sell it 0.99c, it would be
close to $100,000 and would be good motivator to keep maintaing the project.
However, a part of me wants to make this free to contribute to the community
and also a way to be thankful for other things we get for free in return.

[0]: [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/cookie-
inspector/j...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/cookie-
inspector/jgbbilmfbammlbbhmmgaagdkbkepnijn?hl=en)

